# Uber driver carried on picking up passengers without realising customer left her toddler



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...carried-picking-passengers-without-realising/

Mum Elisabeth Katompa, a nurse, described how she screamed in panic and phoned 999 after the car drove off in Tottenham just after 11pm on Wednesday as she went to open the car door.

The Uber driver did not realise the baby girl ,Olivia-Hope, was still in the car for almost an hour, Mrs Katompa told _The Evening Standard_.

She said: "My sister and I chased him down the road and he didn't even know that we were chasing him. We couldn't catch up with him.

"I got so worried because you hear about things like that happening when someone just takes a child and then you never see them again."








She added: "I wasn't thinking straight. I didn't know if he was aware that she was still there, I didn't know if he did it on purpose&#8230; I didn't know what to think."

The driver then reportedly picked up another passenger, who did not question why there was a sleeping baby in the back. It was only when he picked up a second passenger that he realised what had happened.

The Uber driver then took Olivia-Hope to Bishopsgate police station and Mrs Katompa and her husband were blue-lighted to the station.

An Uber spokesperson said this was the first time such an incident had happened.









"We normally hear about drivers finding mobile phones or keys in the back seat of their car but never a sleeping baby.

"As soon as the driver and a following passenger realised what had happened they drove to the local police station to safely reunite mum and baby," the spokesperson said.

The Metropolitan Police said: "Officers responded and made urgent enquiries to trace the vehicle. Just after 12.10am, the driver attended a central London police station to report a baby in his car.

"The baby was reunited with her mother."


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

And i bet he didnt even get a tip for returning her item.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Hope he got his $15 return fee.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I've gotten into the habit of checking the backseat when my customers leave. I'm pretty sure I would have noticed a baby in the back seat. Problem averted.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...carried-picking-passengers-without-realising/
> 
> Mum Elisabeth Katompa, a nurse, described how she screamed in panic and phoned 999 after the car drove off in Tottenham just after 11pm on Wednesday as she went to open the car door.
> 
> ...


"Raising Arizona " photo from the movie.
Before the " Apocolypse Biker From Hell" scooped the baby up.
( we all knew this would happen !)

Did they get the Uber $15.00 return fee ?



BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...carried-picking-passengers-without-realising/
> 
> Mum Elisabeth Katompa, a nurse, described how she screamed in panic and phoned 999 after the car drove off in Tottenham just after 11pm on Wednesday as she went to open the car door.
> 
> ...


An uber spokeseperson said this was the first time this had happened . . .
How many times have we predicted this here ?
Now
Imagine if this had been a ROBO CAR.
THE Next Riders would have been selling a baby on e bay !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol really guys ?? are some of you so stupid you're just going to believe this actually happened ? do you really think any future passenger is not going to say anything about a baby in the back seat and just sit in the back seat next to this baby in the car seat ?? i mean, come on 

no effin way the driver doesn't realize the baby is still in the back

no effin way any mother forgets to get her baby out of the car seat in the back of the uber

#JustAnotherFakeUberStory


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Are child seats required in the UK? If so, was one used?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

njn said:


> Are child seats required in the UK? If so, was one used?


Lmaoooooo


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

You have to be friggin kidding me. First thing you notice on the pick up would have been pax with baby and car seat. Had to take a few minutes to buckle the kid in. I'm sure driver was engaged in some sort of conversation with pax as she was buckling the baby in.


BurgerTiime said:


> Mum Elisabeth Katompa, a nurse, described how she screamed in panic and phoned 999 after the car drove off in Tottenham just after 11pm on Wednesday as she went to open the car door.


A nurse that forgets her kid in a strangers vehicle. Yea, I really want her assisting my doctor during surgery.


----------



## Derpdederpdederp (Mar 23, 2017)

What kind of mom leaves her kid in an UBER!!!!!!!!! WTF lady??????


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

She should have been arrested. Doesn't the UK have child abuse or child neglect laws???

Here in Florida, the police would have called the state Department of Children & Families and they would have taken the child away from her until they could investigate and be convinced that she is a fit mother.

Just say NO to drugs, Mum!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I don’t think we got the whole story here.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

njn said:


> Are child seats required in the UK? If so, was one used?


No, kid was rolling around in the back seat for a while then hit the floor when the driver had to slam on his brakes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol really guys ?? are some of you so stupid you're just going to believe this actually happened ? do you really think any future passenger is not going to say anything about a baby in the back seat and just sit in the back seat next to this baby in the car seat ?? i mean, come on
> 
> no effin way the driver doesn't realize the baby is still in the back
> 
> ...


Other passengers HAVE before.
Then it was written here.
Mother ubering with baby AND LAUNDRY BASKET !

Passenger just assumed baby was his


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

A million Uber rides a day, yea I believe it. Probably not the first time either.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Before the end of summer.
One poor baby at least.
Will be forgotten in a car to roast.
It happens every year.


JimKE said:


> She should have been arrested. Doesn't the UK have child abuse or child neglect laws???
> 
> Here in Florida, the police would have called the state Department of Children & Families and they would have taken the child away from her until they could investigate and be convinced that she is a fit mother.
> 
> Just say NO to drugs, Mum!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Some drivers might suggest throwing that baby out the window like cell phones


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Some drivers might suggest throwing that baby out the window like cell phones


I would hope not !
Although
Black market babies are pricey.
Many couple who can not concieve.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I would hope not !
> Although
> Black market babies are pricey.
> Many couple who can not concieve.


I know some people in Tampa that will pay up to $60,000 for a healthy white baby.... that can fight

Dirty Grandpa


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I know some people in Tampa that will pay up to $60,000 for a healthy white baby.... that can fight
> 
> Dirty Grandpa


" why,as a pup,I myself fetched $40,000.00. Them was 1954 Dollars!"-Leonard Smalls'Lone Biker of the Apocolypse' in " Raising Arizona".


----------



## br1anf (Mar 23, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol really guys ?? are some of you so stupid you're just going to believe this actually happened ? do you really think any future passenger is not going to say anything about a baby in the back seat and just sit in the back seat next to this baby in the car seat ?? i mean, come on
> 
> no effin way the driver doesn't realize the baby is still in the back
> 
> ...


No to mention that the mother states she was chasing after him, but he obviously stopped at least twice to pick up other PAX. I have the capability to believe in such stupidity on the mother's part, just due to what I have seen of humanity, but there is some untruth to this story.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol really guys ?? are some of you so stupid you're just going to believe this actually happened ? do you really think any future passenger is not going to say anything about a baby in the back seat and just sit in the back seat next to this baby in the car seat ?? i mean, come on
> 
> no effin way the driver doesn't realize the baby is still in the back
> 
> ...


http://www.bing.com/fd/ls/GLinkPing...G9uZS1pbi1jYXItbm90LWlsbGVnYWwtaW4tYXJpem9uYQ

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-dog-dies-after-officer-leaves-it-in-hot-car/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> http://www.bing.com/fd/ls/GLinkPing...G9uZS1pbi1jYXItbm90LWlsbGVnYWwtaW4tYXJpem9uYQ
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-dog-dies-after-officer-leaves-it-in-hot-car/


The first link is dead. The second story is common HOWEVER, are you really comparing leaving a dog in a car to one where the mother is sitting next to her baby in the back seat and she gets out without first unbuckling her kid from the car seat before making any attempt to get out of the car ?



br1anf said:


> No to mention that the mother states she was chasing after him, but he obviously stopped at least twice to pick up other PAX. I have the capability to believe in such stupidity on the mother's part, just due to what I have seen of humanity, but there is some untruth to this story.


yep, this wouldn't make it past one customer, let alone two

if someone was gullible enough to believe it would make it past one, you'd have to be the stupidest person in the world to think it makes it past two customers, and this assumes it's not a pool lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The first link is dead. The second story is common HOWEVER, are you really comparing leaving a dog in a car to one where the mother is sitting next to her baby in the back seat and she gets out without first unbuckling her kid from the car seat before making any attempt to get out of the car ?


Try that first link again. It's how AZ has one of the highest death rates for leaving babies in hot cars. And that dog was a police K-9 getting home from work with his partner.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Try that first link again. It's how AZ has one of the highest death rates for leaving babies in hot cars. And that dog was a police K-9 getting home from work with his partner.


still dead

someone leaving a baby in a car seat, even intentionally, is believable, but this assumes that the person is driving and just doesn't look back, but you're talking about not only the mom getting out without unbuckling the kid from the car seat she was just sitting next to for the entire ride, but the driver not seeing the kid, and picking up not just one but two passengers and it never coming up ? get real, dude, not possible at all


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Try that first link again. It's how AZ has one of the highest death rates for leaving babies in hot cars. And that dog was a police K-9 getting home from work with his partner.


Arizona is an Oven !


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> still dead
> 
> someone leaving a baby in a car seat, even intentionally, is believable, but this assumes that the person is driving and just doesn't look back, but you're talking about not only the mom getting out without unbuckling the kid from the car seat she was just sitting next to for the entire ride, but the driver not seeing the kid, and picking up not just one but two passengers and it never coming up ? get real, dude, not possible at all


http://www.bing.com/fd/ls/GLinkPing...GVzLmNvbS9hdXRvcy9taXNoYXBzL2JhYnlyb29mLmFzcA


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

when i click on any of your links it redirects me to the bing home page of https://www.bing.com/?FORM=GPFAIL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> when i click on any of your links it redirects me to the bing home page of https://www.bing.com/?FORM=GPFAIL


!#! THE MISSING LINK !#!

But did you get a Referral Code . . .?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> when i click on any of your links it redirects me to the bing home page of https://www.bing.com/?FORM=GPFAIL



May 1992, three-month-old Matthew Murray of Worcester, MA, was left strapped in his baby seat on top of his dad's Hyundai. The vehicle got up to speeds of 50 mph on Interstate 290before the seat slid off the roof, landing the baby (miraculously uninjured) on the busy highway.

In December 1997, two-month-old Marcus Abram of the Chicago area was placed in his car seat on the roof of his mom's car while she moved things around inside to make room for two more passengers she was picking up. The child, still strapped to the car seat, fell off the roof of the car into a busy intersection with cars whizzing by in all directions. A passing trucker noticed the baby seat, stopped, and rescued the injured infant. The child fortunately suffered nothing more serious than lacerations to the face and head.

In July 1980, six-week-old Brian Kornbach was left in his infant seat on top of the family car while the adults switched places in the front seat. The child was found by a roadside in Queens by a passerby who took the injured infant to the hospital. His parents did not notice they'd failed to bring their son in off the roof until they were somewhere in the Bronx.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

JimKE said:


> She should have been arrested. Doesn't the UK have child abuse or child neglect laws???
> 
> Here in Florida, the police would have called the state Department of Children & Families and they would have taken the child away from her until they could investigate and be convinced that she is a fit mother.
> 
> Just say NO to drugs, Mum!


Story said she chased after the car... so it was less than minutes.. probably down to seconds.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Some drivers might suggest throwing that baby out the window like cell phones


I once had a Chinese couple that spoke very little English hold a toddler about 3 years old by the waist out the Window on the freeway. They had a car seat, but that was the solution for crying .


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You have to be friggin kidding me. First thing you notice on the pick up would have been pax with baby and car seat. Had to take a few minutes to buckle the kid in. I'm sure driver was engaged in some sort of conversation with pax as she was buckling the baby in.
> 
> A nurse that forgets her kid in a strangers vehicle. Yea, I really want her assisting my doctor during surgery.


Did you miss the part where the driver drove off WHILE SHE REACHED FOR THE CAR DOOR?
You know, like, get out and walk around to get the carseat out from the other side?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Before the end of summer.
> One poor baby at least.
> Will be forgotten in a car to roast.
> It happens every year.


Happened here last week. The baby died.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Did you miss the part where the driver drove off WHILE SHE REACHED FOR THE CAR DOOR?
> You know, like, get out and walk around to get the carseat out from the other side?


I didn't see anything about reaching for a car door, only chasing him down after he drove off. I guess I don't have the same info as you.


----------



## troycarpenter (Mar 3, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The first link is dead.


Seriously? Did you look closer at the picture it brought up?

Hook'ed ya!

(FYI - The picture at the time was a monkey pulling on the side of its mouth like it was hooked...I think the background has changed by now)


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Doesn't the UK have child abuse or child neglect laws???


No. There is a thriving trade in babies (and spare parts) in the UK.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

So she closed the door and left her kid inside? I call bullshit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You have to be friggin kidding me. First thing you notice on the pick up would have been pax with baby and car seat. Had to take a few minutes to buckle the kid in. I'm sure driver was engaged in some sort of conversation with pax as she was buckling the baby in.
> 
> A nurse that forgets her kid in a strangers vehicle. Yea, I really want her assisting my doctor during surgery.


The " missing" medications fall into her pocket . . .



The Gift of Fish said:


> No. There is a thriving trade in babies (and spare parts) in the UK.


Small livers are easier to transplant 
. . .


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I didn't see anything about reaching for a car door, only chasing him down after he drove off. I guess I don't have the same info as you.


From the OPs First Paragraph...
"Mum Elisabeth Katompa, a nurse, described how she screamed in panic and phoned 999 after the car drove off in Tottenham just after 11pm on Wednesday as she went to open thecar door."

Keep reading that over and over until you see it.
Eventually even Your reading comprehension will see it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No. There is a thriving trade in babies (and spare parts) in the UK.


Dont make the same mistake I did and use Ebay, trust me they really don't want that business


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...carried-picking-passengers-without-realising/
> 
> Mum Elisabeth Katompa, a nurse, described how she screamed in panic and phoned 999 after the car drove off in Tottenham just after 11pm on Wednesday as she went to open the car door.
> 
> ...


This is special, never heard or seen that one in my life,lol


----------

